# Pentax repair



## nealjpage (Sep 30, 2006)

So, here it goes:  I was going to purchase a used Pentax MX kit from a local antique store for $175 today.  Looked at the camera body a bit more and everything looks clean.  One problem, though, is that neither the DOF preview  nor the timer work.  So, I want to know if this is an easy (and, I therefore assume, cheap) fix or if this thing's pretty much toasted.  If it is relitively cheap, does anyone have an idea about cost so I can subtract that from the cost of the set?  Thanks in advance:hail:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 1, 2006)

a. I have never used either of those features so I have no idea what it costs to repair.
b.  It has been my experience that there are no cheap fixes for modern camera.  Get a vintage lens back up to speed is doable.  Those aren't to bad.

Sorry I couldnt help more.  Is that a good price on that camera by the way.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 1, 2006)

A reply to a post i made earlier said it was a good price, but i assume that's only for one that works.  It does come with a few lenses, though.  I was hoping Mitica could weigh in here....


----------



## fightheheathens (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a pentax MX and to be honest, i dont use the self timer that much. maybe 2 times in 2 years. As far as the DOF knob. it should be easy to fix. 
On this camera there is a small metal lever inside the lens mound that holds the aperature at full open and when the shutter is tripped, this lever moves down and a spring in the lens allows the aperature to close. The DOF button is basically attached to the same lever that moves when the shutter gets tripped and its the manual over ride for it. I believe its nothing more then some levers. there shouldnt be anything technical there. So it shouldnt be very expensive to fix.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 2, 2006)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> A reply to a post i made earlier said it was a good price, but i assume that's only for one that works. It does come with a few lenses, though. I was hoping Mitica could weigh in here....


 
Most likely he will see this and reply if not send him a private message Im sure he wont mind.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 2, 2006)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> So, here it goes: I was going to purchase a used Pentax MX kit from a local antique store for $175 today. Looked at the camera body a bit more and everything looks clean. One problem, though, is that neither the DOF preview nor the timer work. So, I want to know if this is an easy (and, I therefore assume, cheap) fix or if this thing's pretty much toasted. If it is relitively cheap, does anyone have an idea about cost so I can subtract that from the cost of the set? Thanks in advance:hail:


 
Here I am...  Sorry for the delay, been riding all day long.

A few questions come to mind:


What's included in the MX kit? (as in how many lenses, accessories)
How many do work right?
Are the batteries in the camera fresh?
Even if the DOF and Timer are defective, could you still use it?
The price seems a bit high to me, especially if the camera is defective (or assumed so). If there are good lenses in the kit, then it might be a good buy.

Let me know the answers to the above questions so I can give you a better estimation.

BTW, if you need a manual for this, here it is:

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/pentax/pentax_mx/pentax_mx.htm


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem on the delay.  We've got lives outside TPF, right?

The kit includes a 50mm 1.7 pentax lens (another one for the pile), a 24mm Sigma lens, a 28-70mm Tokina zoom, and another long-focus zoom lens.

The reason I wanted the kit was for the camera body itself.  I have several Pentax lenses, and use them with my K1000 as my everyday camera.  I wanted something with the DOF preview as well as the timer, even if I would rarely use the timer part.  DOF preview would be a great thing, though.  SO i guess bottom line is that IF the repairs will be difficult and/or expensive, I won't buy it because without them, I'll essentially have another K1000.:er:


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, from what I gather you need a camera body more than you do lenses. So, with that in mind, $200 for a defective body and three-four lenses is a bit much. Fixing the MX could be another $150, so I'm not sure it's worth. 

There are completed sales on Ebay for MX cameras in good condition:

PentaxMX

PentaxMX

PentaxMX

See if you could snatch the 24mm lens, if you don't have one. Then add a good working MX body to your arsenal. All that should be under $150.00.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 2, 2006)

Done and done.  Thanks, Mitica.  I knew you'd have a good answer


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 2, 2006)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> Done and done. Thanks, Mitica. I knew you'd have a good answer


 
  Anytime...


----------



## JDP (Oct 3, 2006)

Stepping in late, but Mitica is right - it'll run around $200 to fix. It was $200 to fix my Mamiya 1000DLT, but it was a timer - cleaning - lubrication - meter job, thr DOF preview worked fine hehe.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 3, 2006)

As I said in the first place there are no cheap camera repairs.


----------



## edaphy (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi bought a pentax me without a self timer and a pentax mg for parts..can someone please tell me in detail how to remove the self timer and put it on to the pentax me. many many thanks


----------

